# Alert Box beim window close --> totaler Noob



## timtaler (27. Feb 2004)

Hallo erstmal,

Wir betreiben eine Chat Community....leider haben wir das Problem das unsere User es nicht schaffen den logout link zu klicken, um sich am Server abzumelden. Der Chat beruht auf einem php Script (kein irc oder sowas).

Nun kam mir die Idee mit einer Message Box, wenn der jeweilige User das Chat Fenster einfach schliesst. Bei Bestätigung des "Ok" Buttons sollte die logout.php aufgerufen werden.

Ich wühl mich schon den halben Tag durch...aber das passende hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden. 

Es sollte auch nach Möglichkeit kein zweites Fenster aufgerufen, was das vorhandensein des ersten überwacht.

Ich bin in java leider ein absoluter Noob. Einige Begriffe und funktionen versteh ich zwar, aber im großen und ganzen check ich das leider nicht  :? 

Der Code, der mir am sinnvollstens erscheind, ist der folgende:


```
<!--
var InfoWin = window.open("datei1.htm", "Zweitfenster");
function CheckOpen() {
 if(InfoWin.closed == true) alert("Fenster wurde geschlossen");
 else alert("Fenster noch offen");
}
//-->
</script>
</head><body>
[url="javascript:CheckOpen()"]Fenster zu?[/url]
```

Wie kann ich den nun entsprechen umschreiben?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## el_barto (1. Mrz 2004)

ich denke, dass es mit javascript nicht geht, da es kein onclose event gibt. ausserdem, was machst du, wenn beim user javascript deaktiviert ist?


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2004)

musst du mit onUnLoad() machen


----------



## Gast (3. Mrz 2005)

Hallöchen Timtaler

Hast du eine Lösung gefunden für dein Prob. wenn ja wäre net wenn du mir mal sagen könntest wie du es gemacht hast.

Bei mir kann ruhig ein neues Fenster aufgehen das währe net so schlimm.

UnLoad hab ich mich auch schonmal versucht aber nene damit wird das ganze nicht so wie ich das will


----------



## Student (3. Mrz 2005)

Dann schaust Du eben mal hier rein:
:arrow: http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/sprache/eventhandler.htm#onunload

Wurde zwar oben schon angedeutet .. aber ein Link kann ja nicht schaden.

Grüße Ben.


----------

